# Milk frothing thermometer accuracy



## RichD1 (Oct 17, 2016)

I've just bought an Andrew James milk frothing thermometer so I thought I would test the accuracy in some boiling water.

Clipped it to the side of a saucepan on a lit gas ring containing boiling water and it only indicated just over 90C. Left it boiling for a further minute and it didn't get any higher.

Just emailed Andrew James to see if this is the expected accuracy or a faulty item.

Has anyone tested their thermometer? If so what results did you get? If accurate, what make of thermometer did you buy?

Richard


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Did you calibrate it first? Usually by putting it in a cup filled with ice and topped up with water. Leave it to settle then use pliers to turn the nut underneath which will turn the pointer to 0.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Temptag is a much easier option.

Can be bought from Glenn or Rave Coffee.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Just tried my old Taylor against a TempTag Tri for interest. I guess it doesn't tell you much except that as the '+' is starting to light up, my thermometer is saying it's just entering the zone. I suppose these things are not scientific instruments really. And to be honest, my fingertips are somewhere between the 2 with reasonable repeatability, so I'd forget the thermometer's inaccuracies and just use it to train your fingers.

The temp tags are good for this - they don't get in the way of the wand or mess up your vortex - not always easy to see but they confirm what your fingers are telling you. I'd recommend them, (got mine from Glenn) - but now you know your thermometer is maybe reading 10% low, aim for 70°C and learn how it feels on your fingers.


----------



## RichD1 (Oct 17, 2016)

Missy said:


> Did you calibrate it first? Usually by putting it in a cup filled with ice and topped up with water. Leave it to settle then use pliers to turn the nut underneath which will turn the pointer to 0.


Just checked the very small instruction sheet that came with it and it doesn't mention any sort of calibration.

BTW, I've just looked at the ambient temperature reading as it's sat on the coffee table and it's reading just over 20C which is what our heating room stat is showing.

Richard


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

TempTags can be obtained from Bella Barista and Rave Coffee

They react at 65c (brown and Cream coloured ones) and 58c (Red coloured TempTags)

The one pictured is a TempTag Tri which we will be selling next year online - they cost a wee bit more but combine the 58c and 65c indicators - limited stocks are available now

The Rhinowares digital thermometers are pretty good for those who like Thermometers and can be obtained from CoffeeHit

If anyone recommends the TempTags to their roaster who then stocks them (and the roaster quotes me your CFUK Member Name) I will sort you out with a referral pack for your efforts.

Stock levels now updated on the TempTag webstore.


----------



## RichD1 (Oct 17, 2016)

Just done the iced water test and it's showing just a tad over zero, so not too bad at that end of the scale.

Lets see what response I get from Andrew James.

Richard


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I've got some TempTag Tri's and a small Rhinowares thermometer. Using both together when I get the red tick on the Temp Tag, the thermometer is just on the edge of the green at 65 deg C, before it goes into the red. I shut off the steam when it gets halfway into the green.










(before I put a Temp Tag Tri on my small pitcher)










My milk has been just right using the thermometer and Temp Tag, so I am more than happy using just one of the methods knowing that they match.


----------



## RichD1 (Oct 17, 2016)

Andrew James have just emailed to confirm that they are sending another thermometer out to me today.

Wonder if it will be any better!!!

Richard


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

I got the Decent Espresso digital thermometer and have set it to beep at 50C. Stopping steaming there has the milk reach no higher than 60C so tastes pretty sweet for my tastebuds anyway. Not that cheap but works really well so I'm pleased with mine. Seems to have the same type of probe as my Thermapen and I think the owner of DE mentioned that it was a food thermometer company who produced the device so should be pretty accurate. I got it as I use the Hario plastic milk jug now and I really like it but it's harder to judge the temperature than with a metal jug so this combo works really well for me.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

I use my hand - when I say "ooh", that's about right for milky coffees, when I say "AAARRGHHH Motherf'$£%^!!" that's about right for hot chocolates.







))


----------



## SteveR (Aug 21, 2017)

I'm keen to find out what it is that makes a good thermometer, and how you asses it. I keep reading about making an error "adjustment" of circa 10 degrees, and often that just hand holding it fine! Google "dolls of confusion" for an idea of how inaccurate that is (I work in the world of measurement). If milk temperature is that important to the outcome of the quality of the drink, then the measurement of it certainly is. I'm about to buy a thermometer to measure milk temp, as the hand method is simply too vague and error prone without hours of practice, but not all thermometers are born equal.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I have tried a few over the years. I am very happy with my Decent one. Some have been next to useless.

I based my assessment of them, apart from accuracy, on an easy to read display on top, a beeper that can be turned on or off, totally 'waterproof' (or virtually so), easy to clean thoroughly, balanced so it sits nicely in the jug, well made and durable with a decent guarantee from a trusted company.


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

SteveR said:


> I'm keen to find out what it is that makes a good thermometer, and how you asses it. I keep reading about making an error "adjustment" of circa 10 degrees, and often that just hand holding it fine! Google "dolls of confusion" for an idea of how inaccurate that is (I work in the world of measurement). If milk temperature is that important to the outcome of the quality of the drink, then the measurement of it certainly is. I'm about to buy a thermometer to measure milk temp, as the hand method is simply too vague and error prone without hours of practice, but not all thermometers are born equal.


Have you tried temp tags?


----------

